# Phragmipedium Maria Glanz (wallisii 'Perfecto' x besseae var. flavum 'Lemon Pie')



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2013)

From Sam Tsui breeding. First bloom. 

Phragmipedium Maria Glanz (wallisii 'Perfecto' x besseae var. flavum 'Lemon Pie')




Phragmipedium Maria Glanz Maria Glanz final final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice yellow dosal. I like!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 12, 2013)

Good color!


----------



## Hera (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness is that beautiful. I know it might not be everyone's cup of tea, but to me it rocks!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2013)

Hera said:


> Oh my goodness is that beautiful. I know it might not be everyone's cup of tea, but to me it rocks!!!!



For me, it is my cup of tea!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hera said:


> Oh my goodness is that beautiful. I know it might not be everyone's cup of tea, but to me it rocks!!!!





Erythrone said:


> For me, it my cup of tea!!!!!



:drool::clap::smitten::smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2013)

Very interesting outcome. Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmm, I asked Sam for one of these...  very nice! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 13, 2013)

very pretty with the petal edging


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, I asked Sam for one of these...  very nice! Yay besseae hybrids!




Did he tell you he still has some for selling? A friend of mine wants one too.


----------



## Hera (Apr 13, 2013)

Still on his website.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 13, 2013)

that is great


----------



## eaborne (Apr 13, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 13, 2013)

A lovely one.


----------



## TDT (Apr 13, 2013)

Gorgeous coloring!


----------



## limuhead (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not so sure about that one. If you want my opinion you should sent it to me and I will 'dispose' of it. We really shouldn't have yellow dorsals like that, make all the others look bad...
:drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I'm not so sure about that one. If you want my opinion you should sent it to me and I will 'dispose' of it. We really shouldn't have yellow dorsals like that, make all the others look bad...
> :drool:


:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sure Sam still has some.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2013)

You are right. He wrote to my friend he still has some.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 15, 2013)

I love it!!!


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

looks really good


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! The colouration is stunning! Love it!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 20, 2013)

This is an exceptional yellow besseae hybrid.

Chuck


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 21, 2013)

I like!!! :drool:


----------



## raymond (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice Lise


----------

